# First week in the job!



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> ...I was told to find my super and I asked a couple of guys where I could find him and one guy was giving me all weird directions of where to go and I went off following his directions. When I was halfway down the hallway I heard them all laughing and I looked around and that was my supervisor that gave me those directions.


That's an oldie, but a goodie :laughing:

You do realize you HAVE TO "get him" now, right?

j/k 
Don't try and get him....he is a master prankster.




newguy07 said:


> HAH... that is really the only joke that has been played on me. Other than that everybody is really respectful.


That was a test...to see if you are psycho or not:laughing:


Me thinks you will enjoy this job......your super - while trying to get the job done efficiently, safely, etc etc etc...also understands the extreme value of a laugh. Pay attention when he talks... not just to you, but others as well....there should be plenty of hidden meanings/double-talk in his words.


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

I do enjoy it. Although my super is job a boss of about 5 guys. There is also another boss. This is a big job site like around 50-60 guys. A LOT bigger than I thought.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> This is a big job site like around 50-60 guys. A LOT bigger than I thought.


Mind your tools....not that all the guys are thieves...but "crimes of opportunity" happen all the time...ie, a guy needs a hammer, tape measure,whatever - but he left his in another area and yours are right there..he borrows it and forgets to return it because he pulled in another direction(or whatever reason). He doesn't WANT your tool, he NEEDED a tool and there was yours.
Get an engraver...like [email protected] your "mark" on your tools....some guys use the last 4 of their SSN.


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Mind your tools....not that all the guys are thieves...but "crimes of opportunity" happen all the time...ie, a guy needs a hammer, tape measure,whatever - but he left his in another area and yours are right there..he borrows it and forgets to return it because he pulled in another direction(or whatever reason). He doesn't WANT your tool, he NEEDED a tool and there was yours.
> Get an engraver...like [email protected] your "mark" on your tools....some guys use the last 4 of their SSN.


 
Yes. I notice that. I can't get lazy either because there is about a 5 minute walk for break time and lunch and I can't get lazy and leave it in just any room because there is other trades there also.

The good thing though my company has certain rooms where you can put stuff in and they set up video cameras to protect the employees equpitment.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> ....they set up video cameras to protect the employees equpitment.



..or to catch them boozing, smoking doobies, playing cards, banging each other, etc.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Celtic said:


> He doesn't WANT your tool, he NEEDED a tool and there was yours.
> Get an engraver...like [email protected] your "mark" on your tools....some guys use the last 4 of their SSN.


You might also consider spray-painting all your tools hot pink. Nobody will want to use them that way. :jester:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

That's *HOT*


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Celtic said:


> ..or to catch them boozing, smoking doobies, playing cards, banging each other, etc.


WTF.....are you serious? I like to think I mind my own business and hay, whatever your into...has nothing to do with me, but I have never heard of that happening on any jobsite.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> WTF.....are you serious?



LMAO
Just wanted to see who was paying attention :laughing:

You should see some of the crap I slip into contracts. :whistling


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Celtic said:


> LMAO
> You should see some of the crap I slip into contracts. :whistling


Let me guess, the electrician performing the work is to be presented with a pie of his choosing at the beginning of each workday and two pies at time of the completion of said work.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Let me guess, the electrician performing the work is to be presented with a pie of his choosing and the beginning of each workday and two pies at time of the completion.



...and failure to do so constitutes a breach of contract with full payment due immediately without regard to performance or completion of contract as detailed in paragraph 1 "Scope".
CEC may chose to enforce this provision at anytime during the contract period.


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Let me guess, the electrician performing the work is to be presented with a pie of his choosing at the beginning of each workday and two pies at time of the completion of said work.


Celtic is to much of a softy. My sub's can't even of load there tools unless they present me with a box of Krispy Cremes.:whistling


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

aWorkaHolic said:


> Celtic is to much of a softy.


You'd like to think so, but I was able to obtain this rare audio clip of Celtic after not receiving his daily pie.

http://www.mickeyco.com/pie.html


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

LMAO
:laughing:


Good one Mickey
:thumbup:


Can you leave it there for me.....you'll never know when I'll need to link to it:

1 right answer, 1 pie


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Ever sent a new kid out to the supply house for a can of smoke? .....


Here you go:


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

Right on Mickey, I needed that!:laughing:


----------



## Northernboy (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a little different advice for the new guy. If you don't want to be everyone's little B**ch for the next 4 years, you find the guy who's giving you the most sh*t. He will be the one who was picked on the most in his apprenticeship and he's trying to give it back. Now he is also the biggest p**sy because he took it for so long. After your first union meeting when you all go out to the bar, ( or if it's nonunion, whenever you all go out after work), when that guy starts in on you, you get in his face and invite him to work it out like a man out back. He will probably back down, if he doesn't, go have some fun. Now some of the older guys, will think you were out of place. Most of the younger guys will back you. Either way, nobody really liked this guy in the first place cause he was the biggest whiner. You won't be anybody's b**ch anymore, and the old guys that thought you should be a good little boy are past their prime anyways so who cares about them. 

It's better to burn out, than fade away!! ---Def Leppard


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

Northernboy said:


> After your first union meeting when you all go out to the bar, ( or if it's nonunion, whenever you all go out after work)


Newguy, what he is referring to is the "Friday Safety Meeting.":thumbsup: That's one of the first terminology you need to know.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Reminds me of a time I wanted a cordless Sawzall. I screwed up and asked for a "Sawless Cordsall" instead, without fully realizing what I said. The guy thought for a couple seconds, and brought me an extension cord. Yes, indeed. An extension cord is a sawless cordsall.


If anyone else asked for it, they would have gotten a blind man struming one note...


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Northernboy said:


> I have a little different advice for the new guy. If you don't want to be everyone's little B**ch for the next 4 years, you find the guy who's giving you the most sh*t. He will be the one who was picked on the most in his apprenticeship and he's trying to give it back. Now he is also the biggest p**sy because he took it for so long. After your first union meeting when you all go out to the bar, ( or if it's nonunion, whenever you all go out after work), when that guy starts in on you, you get in his face and invite him to work it out like a man out back. He will probably back down, if he doesn't, go have some fun. Now some of the older guys, will think you were out of place. Most of the younger guys will back you. Either way, nobody really liked this guy in the first place cause he was the biggest whiner. You won't be anybody's b**ch anymore, and the old guys that thought you should be a good little boy are past their prime anyways so who cares about them.


Think I've heard this advice before.................for someone headed to prison.
"kick someones a$$ or become someones b!tch"
The guys that were a "b**ch" through apprenticeship were that way for a reason and never become much more.
They're usually the guys that take a call when a shop really needs them, but the guys on the job see what he's made of and pick on him so much he drags within 2 weeks :laughing: (or talks to the hall )
Guys that prove their worth in some way or another, weather it be a strong back, or even a good (non-abnoxious) sense of humor will earn their way within the ranks pretty easily.


----------

